# lost my power steering



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow, that isn't covered? I take it you didn't buy an extended warranty then. How many miles do you have?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

73 Comet-

You may want to take a look at Rockauto.com. I believe the electric steering rack is avalible for around $700 something in parts. 

The question would be is there dealer only programming involved or not? Going to an independent shop may save some money.

Another option is to do some reading in Alldata, the online subscription for service manuals to see what's involved. 

This seems to be one of the first issues with steering.

Or consider working with a body shop with used parts. A good site for used parts is http://car-part.com/cgi-bin/search.cgi This allows you to search salvage yards electronically. One yard specifically is Nordstoms near Souix Falls SD.. They buy and dismantle cars that are sold by the GM factories. Often with less than 100 miles on them. Searching there appears to bring up racks for $200.00. Given that there's lot's of low milage cars out there that's an option I'd consider. Body shops deal with used salvage parts all the time, and steering racks should be a piece of cake to a good body shop.

I'd be interested in understanding the codes that GM has built into the steering system, if it is the module, could you purchase an entire used rack, and switch the module, without actually removing the rack? Any codes from the shop?

Looking at

http://parts.nalleygmc.com/showAsse...4501&ukey_category=19404&ukey_trimLevel=15081

Shows the rack at at under $700. I'm not a hardcore mechanic, but one bolt holding the rack to the frame, two tie rod ends, and an intermediate steering shaft connection and it's potentially out. Doesn't that seem like a lot for $1000 in labor? Anyone know if there's clearance issues with rack removal, like lowering the subframe? With no power steering pump and lines you'd think it would be cheaper..


----------

